# Son of New Dutch CDS Killed in Oruzgan



## The Bread Guy (18 Apr 2008)

R.I.P.....   

Radio Netherlands (1) (.pdf):  "Another two Dutch soldiers have been killed in the Afghan province of Uruzgan. The soldiers were killed when a roadside bomb went off while they were on patrol close to Camp Holland. Two others were injured, one of them seriously.  The dead soldiers have been named as 22-year-old Corporal Schouwink and 23-year-old Lieutenant Dennis van Uhm. He is the son of General Peter van Uhm, who took over as commander-in-chief of the Dutch Armed Forces on Thursday.  In a statement, Acting Commander-In-Chief of the Dutch Armed Forces General Freek Meulman said that the patrol was part of a larger operation currently underway in the area around Camp Holland. General Meulman emphasised that there is absolutely no evidence that General van Uhm's son was specifically targeted ...."

Associated Press:  "The son of the Netherlands' top military officer was killed early Friday by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan, the day after his father assumed command of the Dutch armed forces, the Defense Ministry said.  Lt. Dennis van Uhm, 23, was among two NATO soldiers killed and two wounded in the explosion in Uruzgan province, said spokesman Lt. Gen. Freek Meulman. The second fatality was not fully identified. All the casualties were Dutch.  The soldiers' vehicle was returning to base after a large reconnaissance mission in the area, where they face Taliban insurgents, the military said.  "There is no reason to believe that the roadside bomb attack was directed at Lt. Van Uhm," said Meulman ...."


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Apr 2008)

My condolences to the families of Corporal Schouwink and Lt van Uhm.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2008)

RIP soldier. My thoughs are with your family.


----------



## Yrys (18 Apr 2008)

Taliban kill son of new Dutch army chief



> ...Meulman was standing in for Gen. Peter van Uhm, who was installed as defense chief only on Thursday and would likely have delivered the news had his son
> not been among the victims.
> 
> Taliban spokesman Qari Yousef Ahmadi claimed that the militants knew in advance about van Uhm's movements. "When he came out, the Taliban planted a mine, which
> ...



Rest of article on link


----------

